# Has your GSD ever bitten someone?



## gabby67 (Mar 11, 2010)

and if so, how did you deal with it? 

Just curious since i'm in the doghouse with a couple of neighbours.  Yes I know, training. I'd like to know how others have handled this bad experience. Thanks!


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

My dog has never bitten anyone, but I think how it needs handled depends on the circumstances behind the bite.

were the people in your yard? were they just standing there and the dog nailed them from behind? does the dog have a history of aggression? (I saw you said a "couple" of neighbors) Did your dog get loose and bite someone off your property?

without some details it's really hard to say


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I have been bitten breaking up squabbles. The other day Milla got me, snatching a treat. They have never broken the skin on anyone other than me. My sister was giving steak to Whitney and she got her hand, but no blood, no aggressiveness. I have to remember to tell them GENTLE, and they do check themselves. 

I have no experience with any other type of biting, so I cannot help.

I would suggest being as honest about the situation as possible, to yourself I mean. I think sometimes people want to minimize the incident or make excuses for the dog, and this could put someone else in danger, and get your dog euthanized outside of your control. 

So if this was an aggressive bite, look at it as honestly as possible so that you can manage the situation best. 

Please start by managing your dog in such a way that he does not have the opportunity to bite someone else. Once you have worked with a professional for a while, you will probably get to the point where you will be more confident with him, and will be able to allow more interaction. If this was an aggressive (fear aggression included), then I think you need to work with a professional trainer/behaviorist and we can give you support here.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i agree you need to find a qualified professional to help you manage the problem..and knowing you have a potential bitter.........they should never be put in a position to which they can potenitally bite someone, then it becomes a habit, a learned behavior.............being proactive with your dog and getting some help dealing with why he's biting and how to make things better.........


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

My parents had a GSD that bit the mail woman. She placed the mail in the slot of their front door and the when the GSD jumped on the door, it popped opened and she got out. She bit the mail woman on the calf. It did not break the skin, but left a very nasty bruise. My parents volunteered to have the dog boarded with the vet (although she was up to date on all her shots including rabies) for 10 days. This was so the vet could determine if the dog was aggressive. They volunteered to pay for the doctor visit for the mail women. They also had to register the bite with the city. There is a policy that only allows the dog so many bites before it is PTS. 

All was well that ended well, as the dog was determined not to be vicious - and the mail woman wasn't badly injured. The mail woman continued to deliver the mail years later, and the dog lived a long and healthy life.....still only hating the mail person.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Kacie has nipped at the neighbor girl. 
Last Spring, she was out on the E-fence collar and the neighbor girl(about 10) was just on the other side of the invisible barrier while I was cleaning out flower pots. Girl was staring at Kacie and Kacie was looking back, but relaxed. About 20 minutes later the girl came back and I said it would be ok for Kacie to sniff. Girl put her hand out and Kacie nipped her, scared the girl and she pulled back real fast. She started crying(feelings were hurt and she was scared, but the nip didn't even show on her wrist). I apologized, felt so bad. I learned my lesson bigtime. It was my fault, totally but the girl doesn't know a thing about dog language-they have no pets at all, I should have versed her on how to approach Kacie. 
I won't have Kacie or Onyx around small children, I don't trust them. We have teenagers in and out, but the younger ones never, so the dogs are reactive to them.
Onyx nipped my nephew(he was 7 at the time) as he was running thru the yard, it was a herding nip, and Onyx was about 6 months. Learned my lesson, then, too!
When I was in my 20's we had a black GSD "Stomper". I was on the deck laying in the sun and the meter reader walked thru the yards(we lived at a lake, so no fence) Stomper was lying on the deck and when the guy went to the road with his back to us, Stomper bit him in the butt. Not hard, but it was a shock as he'd never shown that type reaction to anyone. The meter reader was cool with it, and there was no report made.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I guess that would depend on your definition of "bite". Both our dogs have bitten my husband and I, either during a play session (like missing the toy and getting my hand instead) and during training (as in missing the sleeve and getting a body part instead). But bitten in any other situation or instance, or any stranger (or friend), NO.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Did someone say dog bite? March 20, 2010 ouch!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

^^OUCH! So Wayne - do tell. 

Our Gina (r.i.p.) did bite at a neighbor boy once. I don't really blame her though. This neighbor boy would walk by our yard on his way home from school every day and throw things at her and kick at her. We tried to talk to his parents and asked them to have him stop. I even had a nice little talk with him. He didn't stop. She finally retaliated, snapped at his pant leg as it came flying at her (I was standing outside watching the whole thing) the boy ran him crying. 

We all sat down and had a nice talk.  The little boy stopped bothering Gina after that day. 

So now a few questions to the OP (gabby67). How old is your dog? What kind of biting are we talking about? What was the circumstances surrounding the bite?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Wayne, did you forget your sleeve? That must still be a bit tender, ouch! Who left the evidence?


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I see Wayne is showing his manly battle wounds again. That's what happens when you put on a bite suit at a decoy seminar and go toe-to-toe with a KNPV Dutchie who is big on the biting but not so much on the control. 

To the OP, as far as a real bite like you're describing, no I've never had that happen. But if you can provide some more detail on age, training and precautions you're taking folks on the board may be able to provide some advice.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Kenya - No, not to my knowledge

Nikon - Yes, he bites me every time we train! He bit my left hand twice today, it feels crushed at the moment. But these are just accidental bites, like missing the toy/target. I have two nice pairs of working gloves but I guess I can't be bothered to wear them. A few weeks ago he bit my face. Again an accident but I was NOT pleased and it still kinda hurts. Over the summer he bit my thumb so hard it was numb for a long time and had a deep puncture (I was holding Kong Wubba, talking to my uncle and not paying attention). He's also bit our helper a few times during agitation work without the sleeve or with the right hand, if he reaches in just an inch too close! Again, nothing you can "blame" on the dog, that's just part of training dogs! Oh, he also bit my neighbor's hand after we TOLD him not to reach over our fence and dangle the dogs' toys unless he knew how to get the dog to target. I think that was the bloodiest bite so far but the neighbor laughed and said now he knows what I mean about this not being your average tug-playing dog.

My uncle's GSD bit me in the face when I was little, so my mom thinks it's rather ironic this is my breed of choice.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Bianca has nipped before when playing or when taking a treat, but never broken the skin. I'm working on her taking treats more gently.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Sorry, I think the word I'm looking for is 'mouthed' rather than nipped, as in she opens her mouth wide when taking treats and sometimes your hand ends up in there for a second.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Chris Wild said:


> I see Wayne is showing his manly battle wounds again. That's what happens when you put on a bite suit at a decoy seminar and go toe-to-toe with a KNPV Dutchie who is big on the biting but not so much on the control.


When you're 47, short, fat, and bald, manly battle wounds are all I have honey!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

No bites here )


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

I understand the sleeve bites and understand why Wayne was tattooed. But to have face bites and being bitten every time you train??? Something is bad wrong in Denmark IMO.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Wayne, how's dog training coming???? LOL


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Doc said:


> I understand the sleeve bites and understand why Wayne was tattooed. But to have face bites and being bitten every time you train??? Something is bad wrong in Denmark IMO.


Not sure what you're talking about. What face bites? And being bitten every time he trains, no to that as well. Those occurred at an SDA decoy seminar in FL.

And talk about a tangent in the thread. If you'd like to dissect Wayne's decoy work or discuss protection training or just harass him as you seem to enjoy doing for some reason, how about starting a new thread about it since none of those are of any help to the OP.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Liesje said:


> Nikon - Yes, he bites me every time we train! He bit my left hand twice today. But these are just accidental bites, like missing the toy/target. A few weeks ago he bit my face.


I think Doc is referring to Liesje's Nikon....she said it was just accidental training stuff. Based on what I know about her, even from cyber world, anyone that trains as much as she does...the nip/bite percentages go up. Combine that with a land shark, and $hit happens.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

no, someone posted that they have bitten in the face by their dog while training. Doc said he understands how Wayne got bitten....


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Chris Wild said:


> And talk about a tangent in the thread. If you'd like to dissect Wayne's decoy work or discuss protection training or just harass him as you seem to enjoy doing for some reason, how about starting a new thread about it since none of those are of any help to the OP.


I am guilty of messin' with Doc quite often myself....regardless, your point is valid, there are many on this forum who may be able to assist if the OP can give this group a bit more to go on. What were the circumstances of the bite in question?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

Chris, you're referencing the wrong post.

From *Lies*, _"Nikon - Yes, he bites me every time we train! He bit my left hand twice today, it feels crushed at the moment. But these are just accidental bites, like missing the toy/target. I have two nice pairs of working gloves but I guess I can't be bothered to wear them. A few weeks ago he bit my face. Again an accident but I was NOT pleased and it still kinda hurts. Over the summer he bit my thumb so hard it was numb for a long time and had a deep puncture (I was holding Kong Wubba, talking to my uncle and not paying attention). He's also bit our helper a few times during agitation work without the sleeve or with the right hand, if he reaches in just an inch too close! Again, nothing you can "blame" on the dog, that's just part of training dogs! Oh, he also bit my neighbor's hand after we TOLD him not to reach over our fence and dangle the dogs' toys unless he knew how to get the dog to target. I think that was the bloodiest bite so far but the neighbor laughed and said now he knows what I mean about this not being your average tug-playing dog."_

I was surprised to read that. Is such behavior routinely expected, welcomed or even tolerated? Is this typical of that breeder's GS? IF so, I don't understand how a dog acting like this could make an outstanding, or even acceptable companion for many people, & certainly not most families.

As regards my GS...No, neither Sam nor Djibouti has bitten anyone.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Ah ok, sorry. Since it was right after Wayne's post, mentioned Wayne's name and well, let's face it we all know the two like to pick at each other, I was really confused what he was talking about. Sorry.

A helper/decoy getting bitten happens if handler, dog or helper makes a mistake. The handler getting bitten by their own dog.. the occasional tag does happen yes, dog goes for toy and doesn't target correctly. But it should be a legitimate accident, and thus quite rare. If it is happening on a regular basis there is something seriously wrong. I certainly wouldn't tolerate it, nor should anyone IMO.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

This could make an interesting discussion, but if people are interested in doing so it really needs to be another thread. Either that or since this one is now on 3 pages of tangents the OP might need to start another one (sorry!)


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Doc said:


> Wayne, how's dog training coming???? LOL


Swear to God, that SDA weekend was the hardest I have ever trained, and I learned more in one weekend than I thought possible. The best part was taking leg bites on a dog coming down field on a long bite run. The dogs there were over the top....just amazing, not my particular cup of tea, but amazing in their way none the less.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

Chris there are at least 2 bites mentioned in that post that weren't during training. I'm not sure if the face bite happened while training or not. 

Wayne, whether in this thread or another I'd be interested to read more about what you learned. I'd also be interested in getting further info on the dogs, exactly why they were amazing, why they're not your cuppa etc.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

> and if so, how did you deal with it?


IF it's a bad bite, ie serious injuries, consult a lawyer. Assuming it's not a disfiguring or 'serious' bite I think it's best to take responsibility. A friend was sued over a bite largely b/c the victim was angry, hurt & disgusted that she never contacted him to ask how bad it was & personally assure him of her support (pay lost wages & medical bills). She didn't do this b/c her lawyer & insurance company told her not to. At the time I privately thought that was bad, bad, BAD advice, but she was paying them big bucks to work in her interests, so I kept my opinions to myself. It was hard on her b/c she wanted to contact him, apologize & let him know they'd be covering his bills & expenses. (He needed 4-6 stitches on his upper arm & lost a half day, possibly day & a half of work. It was a 'real' bite, but not endangering, not disfiguring or disabling).

It was a no brainer that her dog was responsible & they'd be paying the expenses incurred. IMO, 'admitting' this to him wouldn't have been acknowledging any more than was reasonable & expected. 

It's also good to let them know what measures you've taken to assure it won't happen again. Another friend was very understanding when his son was bitten by a friend's dog & needed a few stitches. He was livid to discover this was the 4th bite that required medical attention. Perhaps the dog wasn't ordered pts b/c none of the injuries were serious & it was the family he was biting...Possibly they lied to ER docs as to what transpired. I'm not certain. Regardless, my friend was furious & insisted they have the dog pts or he'd personally do it.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Chris Wild said:


> Not sure what you're talking about. What face bites? And being bitten every time he trains, no to that as well. Those occurred at an SDA decoy seminar in FL.
> 
> And talk about a tangent in the thread. If you'd like to dissect Wayne's decoy work or discuss protection training or just harass him as you seem to enjoy doing for some reason, how about starting a new thread about it since none of those are of any help to the OP.


Read all the posts Chris before you snap at me please. Then connect the dots. It's not that difficult to follow. Geeze.

Wayne knows dam well what I meant - and you don't. And saying getting bit at every training and having a dog bite your face is not acceptable in dog training - JMO.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Chris Wild said:


> Ah ok, sorry. Since it was right after Wayne's post, mentioned Wayne's name and well, let's face it we all know the two like to pick at each other, I was really confused what he was talking about. Sorry.
> 
> A helper/decoy getting bitten happens if handler, dog or helper makes a mistake. The handler getting bitten by their own dog.. the occasional tag does happen yes, dog goes for toy and doesn't target correctly. But it should be a legitimate accident, and thus quite rare. If it is happening on a regular basis there is something seriously wrong. I certainly wouldn't tolerate it, nor should anyone IMO.


No problem Chris, I too responded before I saw that there was another page. Strick my last post from the record please.

I am not too concerned about what happens to helpers and decoys - I understand the hazards all too well and they happen on occasions.

I have a great deal deal of problem with a dog biting at every training and agree with you - there is something seriously wrong. And to say that getting bit is just part of training makes me wonder how anyone would accept that as normal behavior.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

My GSD has never bitten anyone outside of protection training, but Moose has. Luckily it was a family member and they didn't make a big deal out of it. He is part retriever and has a soft mouth. It was also a fear bite, quick tag and release. It didn't do much damage.

We just do our best to prevent any situation where he could bite again.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Other than my dogs missing the toy or treat or going for the treat too roughly, no my dogs have never bite anyone.

I have been bite by a neighbours Dalmation when I was younger though. I was walking my dog (GSD) and this Dalmation came running at her and I, wanted Beau but I stepped in the way, pushed Beau behind me and was knocked over and bitten on the leg by the other dog. My dog started barking and the Dalmation ran off. The owners got rid of the dog after it bite three other neighbours and started getting loose in the yard - where it lived it's whole life. I always felt bad for it.


----------



## Ocean (May 3, 2004)

Gabby67 if you're still around. You mentioned training, just as important is containment and prevention. Training might work if you're around (I said might because dogs are biological beings and there is no such thing as 100% even with the best trained dog). However, I would not recommend a GSD to anyone who does not have a well fenced property or who lets their dog out without supervision, the same kind of supervision for a 3 year old child, meaning paying 100% attention.

If your neighbors have not charged you and your dog legally then being super nice to them like bringing over presents, apologizing profusely, offering to pay for any medical expenses, and doing something visible to prevent re-occurance like building better fencing if that was the issue or only going out with the dog secured on a leash goes a long way. If you and your dog have been charged then talk to a lawyer. Google dog bite lawyers or similar phrases. These lawyers often specialize for the bitee not the biter but they do know the law.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

Great suggestions, Ocean.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

RubyTuesday said:


> Wayne, whether in this thread or another I'd be interested to read more about what you learned. I'd also be interested in getting further info on the dogs, exactly why they were amazing, why they're not your cuppa etc.


http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru.../134137-rubytuesday-question.html#post1805946


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

No.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

No, Sigurd has never bitten anyone. He is really gentle. He takes treats from my boyfriends young sisters (7 & 9). When playing tug, throwing balls, etc, he always seems well aware that my hands are around and he avoids them. When he was puppy, he was mouthy, but that is to be expected.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i think you have to know your dog and go accordingly. god knows, they aren't all perfect.......

i had one close call with my heart dog male RIP.........the meter reader lady drove in the yard and i was outside with both dogs.......i told her not to get out until i got my dogs.....she proceeded to get out of the vehicle dispite what i asked her. she threw treats on the ground and continued to walk around the house to the meter, one of my dogs was happy to scoff the treats up, but my other male ran after her and i followed when i rounded the corner he had her sleeve in his mouth, i grabbed him and brought him inside, and i went back outside and asked her why she did not listen to me???????????????? i told her she could have thrown a side of beef in the drive and it wasn't going to matter, and that she was going to get seriously bitten if that was her approach to every house that there were dogs at......luckily she had a thick winter jacket on, and didn't seem to be bothered at all by it, but I was.............he had never done this before, and she pushed the limit and didn't listen to me........i called the company and complained about her, and told them my dogs are only out when i am and the next time she comes she needs to listen or move on..........ugh! 

i have a young male now who is very nervy and nippy with people, i play the roll of a proactive owner, constant training and counter conditioning, but i would never put him in a situation where i knew he would potentially have the opportunity to bite.......

those are the only two out of a lifetime of gsd's that have had the tendancy to be this way..........i don't think anyone enjoys having that liability, but, it can be managed if your on top of things..........


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

gabby67:

please explain what happened with your dog
and the neighbors.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

> gabby67:
> 
> please explain what happened with your dog
> and the neighbors.


Is this the same dog?

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...133840-dog-appears-friendly-then-strikes.html


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

it looks like it's the same dog. the OP of that thread
is the same. in this thread the OP doesn't reply.



ILGHAUS said:


> Is this the same dog?
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...133840-dog-appears-friendly-then-strikes.html


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

> From *Lies*, _"Nikon - Yes, he bites me every time we train! He bit my left hand twice today, it feels crushed at the moment. But these are just accidental bites, like missing the toy/target. I have two nice pairs of working gloves but I guess I can't be bothered to wear them. A few weeks ago he bit my face. Again an accident but I was NOT pleased and it still kinda hurts. Over the summer he bit my thumb so hard it was numb for a long time and had a deep puncture (I was holding Kong Wubba, talking to my uncle and not paying attention). He's also bit our helper a few times during agitation work without the sleeve or with the right hand, if he reaches in just an inch too close! Again, nothing you can "blame" on the dog, that's just part of training dogs! Oh, he also bit my neighbor's hand after we TOLD him not to reach over our fence and dangle the dogs' toys unless he knew how to get the dog to target. I think that was the bloodiest bite so far but the neighbor laughed and said now he knows what I mean about this not being your average tug-playing dog."_


This breeder has been recommended many times to people seeking a companion or family dog. IF this is acceptable or expected behavior from these dogs, potential puppy buyers need a heads up as to what they can expect. While there are those who find this behavior desirable, many do not, especially those with children or whose dogs routinely interact with friends & neighbors. I'm not saying don't recommend the breeder, but let people know what to expect. IF it's not typical, I guess I'm baffled as to where it's coming from & why.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

It's not aggressive biting that Liesje is talking about - she is talking about a dog that is trained in drive, who is teased with a ball and a tug to get the drive up, and the dog being excited and missing the ball or tug and tagging the handler. This is something completely different from a dog that bites on purpose, out of aggression. 

This is really more of a handler issue, as a dog can be taught to target and to be careful, and the handler can also judge to just what level to bring up their dog to work them in a safe way. 

My Gryffon has never bitten me in training, yet I train the same way - BUT his targeting is flawless, AND I can read him when he is in "over-drive" and I dial the drive building down a few notches to keep him from going overboard. It is all about my expectations for him, as they are about the expectations that Lies has for Nikon. It has nothing to do with the breeder, or the dog being unstable or untrusthworthy. 

And as a working dog, a GSD should have good drives, and GSD owners should understand the drives and how to work with them.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

since we are showing off battle scars, here's one of the good ones, from a 65lb mali









funny thing is, i never bruise, so it sucks when i get a good one and have nothing to show for it...and then people call me a sis because it really does hurt. just doesnt look like it.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

RubyTuesday said:


> This breeder has been recommended many times to people seeking a companion or family dog. IF this is acceptable or expected behavior from these dogs, potential puppy buyers need a heads up as to what they can expect. While there are those who find this behavior desirable, many do not, especially those with children or whose dogs routinely interact with friends & neighbors. I'm not saying don't recommend the breeder, but let people know what to expect. IF it's not typical, I guess I'm baffled as to where it's coming from & why.


This really has nothing to do with inherent temperament of the dog and everything to do with a particular training style and philosophy.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Castlemaid said:


> This is something completely different from a dog that bites on purpose, out of aggression.


 I think nobody took Nikon's biting as aggression. It's the statement that he bites Lies every time they train prompted the question. Nikon is in intensive training since he was a tiny puppy, and I was kinda surprised myself about the purpose of tolerating the biting. Isn't the training in drive about channeling the drive and teaching the dog to control it?


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

wasn't the OP talking about a general dog bite not an off target bite from training?


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

debbiebrown said:


> wasn't the OP talking about a general dog bite not an off target bite from training?


Yes.

The dog biting handler in training topic is definitely one worthy of discussion, and clearly many people are interested in discussing it, but this thread is not the place for it.

So I've started a topic for it in the SchH section:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...134214-handler-tags-training.html#post1806917

I'm not sure the OP has been back, and even if s/he has I fear this thread has been hijacked so badly it's beyond hope. But hopefully with moving this discussion elsewhere, this thread can get somewhat back on track.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

At least 2 of the bites were not while training. One when she was talking to her uncle & holding his Kong Wubba & another when a neighbor dangled a toy over the fence.

Chris, how can you be certain that for good or bad the behavior has 'nothing to do with inherent temperament? I'm also not clear on how people can be certain there's no aggressive component to it, again for good or bad, especially since the bites have been painful, delivered under varying circumstances & to different people.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Maybe Lies should weigh in on this, to explain?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

RubyTuesday said:


> Chris there are at least 2 bites mentioned in that post that weren't during training. I'm not sure if the face bite happened while training or not.



Oh really, you were there were you?!?! My dog has never bit anyone (or anything....) outside of training and play (which is part of training). I guess if you have nothing better to do than make up scenarios in your mind about other people's dogs and breeders and whatnot, that's your right..... The people who knew what I was talking about understood the humor in that post, clearly it flew way over your head.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

RubyTuesday said:


> Chris, how can you be certain that for good or bad the behavior has 'nothing to do with inherent temperament? I'm also not clear on how people can be certain there's no aggressive component to it, again for good or bad, especially since the bites have been painful, delivered under varying circumstances & to different people.


Both are cases of lack of targeting when going for a drive object (toy).

Again, I started another thread about it. PLEASE TAKE THE DISCUSSION THERE.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

ok, i was interested in the training bite topis.....so, i will move on down......thx


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

RubyTuesday said:


> This breeder has been recommended many times to people seeking a companion or family dog. IF this is acceptable or expected behavior from these dogs, potential puppy buyers need a heads up as to what they can expect. While there are those who find this behavior desirable, many do not, especially those with children or whose dogs routinely interact with friends & neighbors. I'm not saying don't recommend the breeder, but let people know what to expect. IF it's not typical, I guess I'm baffled as to where it's coming from & why.


My neighbors and plenty of kids pet my dogs all the time, almost on a daily basis. What is your problem?

Here's the heads up: dear people, if you buy a GSD with a lot of prey drive and ball drive, and then from day one you encourage that drive, and then your dog gets bigger and FASTER than you, sometimes when you really "tease up" your dog with a prey object and then YOU move YOUR hand wrong, you're gonna get nipped and it's all YOUR fault so just laugh at yourself, pet up your dog, and play tug, rinse, repeat.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

debbiebrown said:


> wasn't the OP talking about a general dog bite not an off target bite from training?


 
define "off target."

but yes..the op was talking about an unprovoked bite..


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

RubyTuesday said:


> This breeder has been recommended many times to people seeking a companion or family dog. IF this is acceptable or expected behavior from these dogs, potential puppy buyers need a heads up as to what they can expect. While there are those who find this behavior desirable, many do not, especially those with children or whose dogs routinely interact with friends & neighbors. I'm not saying don't recommend the breeder, but let people know what to expect. IF it's not typical, I guess I'm baffled as to where it's coming from & why.


Well said, I agree with your posting.:thumbup:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The dogs from this breeder are of great temperament! 
They excel in many venues, just take a look at the blog on the breeders site to see how happy they and their owners are!
Sorry you took one post to judge a breeders whole program...


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

To be fair, I guess if one wants a super docile, low-energy dog with no prey drive and no interest in toys, it would not be the right lines/breeder.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm not sure if the "bites me every time we train" was a brag or complaint. The detailed description of pain, feels like he crushed it, and bite my face and it still hurts was humor or the truth.

I am still having a hard time wrapping my arms around the concept that you have to "charge" your dog up to perform at some level. There is such a concept as keeping your dog "subthreshold" while training. And if the dog is over that threshold, then training should stop and the dog allowed to turn it down. 

I need some clearer explanation - because the original post stating being bitten at every training, being bitten in the face, the neighbor being bitten when he hung a ball over the fence, and the uncle being bitten while standing and talking is not a very funny situation. As a matter of fact, one of the items tested in the CGC is to stop and interact with a stranger and your dog sits and does not approach the stranger. 

There is just too many incidents of biting in that one post to be humorious. It sounds as if the dog is out of control if he does in fact bite so often. JMO


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Neither of my dogs have bitten anyone.

But my brother once my brother and I were petting someone else's GSD and the my brother got in the dog's face and the dog snapped at him. 

My brother knew he was wrong and apologized.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Doc said:


> I need some clearer explanation - because the original post stating being bitten at every training, being bitten in the face, the neighbor being bitten when he hung a ball over the fence, and the uncle being bitten while standing and talking is not a very funny situation. As a matter of fact, one of the items tested in the CGC is to stop and interact with a stranger and your dog sits and does not approach the stranger.


Relax, it's a joke. Guess how many times I've been bit today? Zero. 

The dog passed the CGC twice. Yes, the dog has to accept petting, brushing, and having his ears and paws checked by a stranger, among other things. If you're ever in the neighborhood you can pet him and play with him all you want, as do the group of little girls around the corner (the bring him balls and bones that belong to their dog, who is a real piece of work and can be nasty, so they prefer to play with our dogs). My neighbor (the one who got nipped on the hand whipping the toy around) was outside earlier petting up the dogs.

My dog has never bit my uncle (but has been around my uncles a lot), I'm not sure where that is coming from....? My uncle's GSD mix bit ME in the face when I was little, 3 years old I think. I was too young to remember, just have the pics my mom took of the bite on the face.


----------



## gabby67 (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks for all the good replies everyone. I was really curious what other folks have done when their dogs have bitten someone. 

It has been decided to return this rescue boy to foster care in the hopes of re-homing him with a family and/or other dogs (I live alone). 

It appears to be territorial or resource hording aggression. One neighbour was bitten pretty severely when he lunged over the fence. He was on his rope and I was in the yard both times. Thankfully the neighbours are friends, but with little kids under age 5 on both sides of me, keeping this one is not an option now. Crap, even tried to get the guy at the yard waste gate who came up to the open truck window. 

I will try another GSD since they can’t all be biters. I’m just not sure about rescue or maybe get an older puppy if I can find one.

This is a great board with lots of helpful folks!


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

thats to bad its not going to work out with this dog...........i assume you have not got the patience or resources to want to work on these issues with this dog? sounds like he just needs some direction, training and leadership...........it takes alot of time and commitment for sure, and alot of people just don't feel they can dedicate themselves to special needs and training dogs........

hopefully the rescue will make sure next time, that the person that takes the dog has the time to spend training, etc..........

BTW.........most all gsd's have the tendancy to bite no matter who you get it from................even if you get a pup its a BIG commitment and they need a huge amount of time and training...........and its still a crap shoot........


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

debbiebrown said:


> BTW.........most all gsd's have the tendancy to bite no matter who you get it from................even if you get a pup its a BIG commitment and they need a huge amount of time and training...........and its still a crap shoot........


Where in the world did you get the idea that "most all GSD's have a tendency to bite". 

This is absolutely NOT the case at all.


----------



## gabby67 (Mar 11, 2010)

debbiebrown said:


> hopefully the rescue will make sure next time, that the person that takes the dog has the time to spend training, etc..........


I have the time and we have been taking classes for weeks, thanks. He has played into the neighbours fears about GSDs, and they have little kids to consider. This has fostered a lot of bad will. Yes I'm sure the rescue will do all they can for the dog.

Neighbours are not adverse to me trying with another GSD, and I will!


----------



## TxRider (Apr 15, 2009)

codmaster said:


> Where in the world did you get the idea that "most all GSD's have a tendency to bite".
> 
> This is absolutely NOT the case at all.


Yup not at all. I have two rescue GSD's and neither has a tendency to bite.

Though one of them would bark at kids making noise and moving quickly too close to her.

Talk to the rescue and try to get a dog with the right temperament. Avoiding those that show and barrier aggression or territorial aggression in the recues kennels when you walk up to the kennel without a rescue employee present.

Look for one that approaches you in a friendly manner in the kennel, without a rescue worker it is familiar with present, and you'll be ahead of the curve on it.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

in the wrong inviroment its very possible....................not saying Gabby's inviroment is wrong, just saying its possible for any of them to bite given the right circumstances ...............with a rescue i can definitely see why, you don't know how the pup started out, where it came from, etc, etc.......

gsd's are herders, they are protective, if not given direction or the right training, it certainly is possible for them to bite, as with any breed if not addressed.........


----------



## Ocean (May 3, 2004)

Gabby67 , part of the problem is that many people nowadays have unrealistic expectations of dog behavior. Not every dog in the world is bomb proof and many GSDs are not Golden Retrievers. Many people value the protective behavior of GSDs but sometimes you can't have one without the other. Sure, there are exceptional GSDs out there who know when to bite and when not to and even that is not 100% reliable because they simply don't have human intelligence and even people make mistakes. As a GSD owner part of our responsibility is to prevent situations from happening. The best thing to do is to know dogs and how to read dogs, and to know the personality of your dog extremely well. Part of the reason people encourage things like schutzhund training is it is the best way to learn dogs especially the aggressive side of dogs in a controlled setting. Aggression is certainly bred in to the GSD right from the start of the breed. To manage that aggression properly is a combination of genetics and ownership. Due to SchH training I know extremely well the aggressive sides of each of my dogs' behavioral repertoires so I am able to manage each individual dog appropriately. Unfortunately, even when as dog owners we know dogs many people out there such as neighbors will not, so how other people behave with our dogs should be managed and supervised as well, and not just left to chance. Almost all dog bites are due to carelessness, not always from the owner but also from other people such as the meter reader in one of the posts above and/or due to ignorance such as people extrapolating what they know about other dog breeds to GSDs.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

One question comes to mind (as someone who has participated in Sch in the past) - do you think that a Sch trained and titled GSD is more trustworthy than a GSD who is not? 

Also, how about the same dog? More trustworthy before or after Sch training?

I think that a GSD should be trustworthy around normal friendly strangers either in public or in the house with people who have been welcomed by the dogs owner. The owners obviously must be careful and watchful with an adult GSD to see how it is interpreting strangers and reacting to them but we must never be afraid to have our dogs in public.

Just my opinion! What's yours?


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Gabby67, I adopted my GSD right from the pound. She was two years old. I have had her for 10 years. She is a fine old lady of 12. Is she perfect? Not quite. She hates other dogs. That's OK, because I don't have another dog. She can be redirected and has never hurt another dog. I can live with that.

Biting people??? That's a whole different ballgame. My GSD has never bitten anyone, or even growled. The worst she has done is bark at people who come to the door. Please don't believe that rescue/shelter dogs, or all GSDs are bad, or bite. It just isn't true. 

I am sorry the dog did not work out for you. You tried. That is all anyone can do. You have to be a responsible dog owner and you need to be respectful of your neighbors. You have done both.

Jan


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

codmaster said:


> One question comes to mind (as someone who has participated in Sch in the past) - do you think that a Sch trained and titled GSD is more trustworthy than a GSD who is not?
> 
> Also, how about the same dog? More trustworthy before or after Sch training?
> 
> ...


I think with the obedience training in Schutzhund, you'll have a dog that is going to obey your commands without fail so a SchH trained dog is reliable(if the training is correct and the titles earned honorably). 
But it _all_ depends on temperament, and some dogs may not have been socialized even though they earn SchH titles, so may still be reactive to strangers or other dogs. Just because they are trained in the protection phase doesn't make them "dangerous", which many people seem to think. The time spent in obedience is really something to be admired in a SchH dog and handler.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

TxRider said:


> Yup not at all. I have two rescue GSD's and neither has a tendency to bite.


Same here. I am currently staying with my boyfriends sister and her family while we house hunt. She has 2 sons, one is 6 and the other just turned 4 last week. They LOVE playing with my dogs and will give them hugs etc. I'm so proud of how my dogs are behaving and know them well enough that I trust them and am not concerned about any interactions. However these are also kids who are used to a dog, as they have a cocker spaniel. I wouldn't be as trusting with kids that didn't know how to behave around dogs.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Yea, I agree not all GSDs have a tendacy to bite. My 2 GSDs, one from a shelter, the other from an "oops" litter, neither have or have tried to bite anyone.

I live across the street from a elementary school, and around the block from another, and the kids love them! I also live across the street from a daycare that has 2-3 year olds. The teacher was a little iffy about letting the kids pet the dogs, and I understand that. I will sometimes walk by when a parent is picking a kid up and the kid will want to pet the dog, and the parent is smart enough to ask, and I saw yes. 

It warms me inside when I see the kid get all excited, just by touching a dog!lol. I was walking Molly, by the front of the elementary school and the kids had just let out, and all the kids wanted to pet her, the kids asked of course. I told Molly to sit and she did. She was so patient and relaxed while teh kids petted her.

The shelter I volunteer at has kennel sheets and little kennel cards, and if the dog has a biting issue we address it to the trainers and they will out it on the kennel card and sheet to let people who are looking at the dogs know, so they don't get hurt. Also, there are signe near all kennels saying "Don't put hands/fingers in kennels" just in case the dog does bite.

Some of the parents commented on how well Molly was behaving when the kids petted her. Some were so shocked that Molly didn't growl or anything. Same with Tanner, alot of people are intimidated by his size and the fact he kinda looks like a wolf. When I let people and kids pet him, they are also in shock to see such a "gentle giant" as someone described Tanner. A little girl called Tanner a "teddy bear"!lol.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Sinister has never bitten anyone. When I feel that Sinister is uncomfortable with someone (which is almost never) I take him away from whoever he is unsure of. I dont want to take the chance that he could bite someone and end up being PTS. ​


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

RubyTuesday said:


> This breeder has been recommended many times to people seeking a companion or family dog. IF this is acceptable or expected behavior from these dogs, potential puppy buyers need a heads up as to what they can expect. While there are those who find this behavior desirable, many do not, especially those with children or whose dogs routinely interact with friends & neighbors. I'm not saying don't recommend the breeder, but let people know what to expect. IF it's not typical, I guess I'm baffled as to where it's coming from & why.


 

Perhaps you SHOULD get all the facts before posting this, I own a dog from this breeder and will put his temperament up against anyone's dog, including yours. I tend to hear facts before jumping off into bashing respectable breeders.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

debbiebrown said:


> thats to bad its not going to work out with this dog...........i assume you have not got the patience or resources to want to work on these issues with this dog? sounds like he just needs some direction, training and leadership...........it takes alot of time and commitment for sure, and alot of people just don't feel they can dedicate themselves to special needs and training dogs........
> 
> hopefully the rescue will make sure next time, that the person that takes the dog has the time to spend training, etc.......... *Kind of sarcastic, don't you think!*
> 
> BTW.........most all gsd's have the tendancy to bite no matter who you get it from................even if you get a pup its a BIG commitment and they need a huge amount of time and training...........and its still a crap shoot........


*It would be so nice if you got your facts straight! *

*Where did you ever get the idea that " most all GSD's have a tendency to bite". The vast majority of GSD's never bite anything except their food and maybe a toy or two. Or perhaps you are counting the bites that SchH and K9 GSD's make doing their work?*

*"a crap shoot" - I can just imagine what you mean by this!*


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

LARHAGE said:


> Perhaps you SHOULD get all the facts before posting this, I own a dog from this breeder and will put his temperament up against anyone's dog, including yours. I tend to hear facts before jumping off into bashing respectable breeders.


Well your dog is gorgeous!!


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> Well your dog is gorgeous!!


 
Thank you very much, I'm very proud of my boy, I just love him to death!!!


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

Phenix has never bite anybody in an "agressive way", means he bites me once or two while I was giving him a threat because he was too excited, but I corrected him immediately. I have never experienced food agression or any other kind of agression.

Maybe I'm wrong, but I think a dog is enough intelligent to make the difference between a toy/threat/food and your hand. If he bites, maybe he is not in a good state of mind (too excited maybe). Phenix "bites" (it's not a bite, it's more like he try to chew) when he see new people and wants to say "Hello". He does not know how to behave and he behave the wrong way. We are working hard on it because even if it's not agression, it still hurt and I know my dog not behaves the good way while being too excited, it's dangerous.

A dog can make a mistake....but, in my opinion, this mistake should not be recurent, it should not happen again and again and again. I'm not saying that a dog who bites more than once is an agressive dog, but maybe not perfectly under control and too excited. This is only my opinion, I'm not a professional. 

But, even if I was doing portection, I would not accept that my dog bites without reason or because of a too high level of excitation where I maybe have lost control.

Just to be sure, I'm not pointing at anyone in this thread nor judge whatever happened to someone here  i just give my opinion


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

LARHAGE said:


> Thank you very much, I'm very proud of my boy, I just love him to death!!!


Your welcome!


----------



## CeeSoo (Jul 7, 2021)

gabby67 said:


> and if so, how did you deal with it?
> 
> Just curious since i'm in the doghouse with a couple of neighbours.  Yes I know, training. I'd like to know how others have handled this bad experience. Thanks!


She snipped at another in a parking lot while my husband was walking her. He quickly left the situation and had me drive off fast. She wanted to cry fowl and claim all lies.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

This is a very old old thread. None of the original posters, to my knowledge, are still active. So yeah, comment if you like @CeeSoo. But don't expect many to see your post! Start a new thread if this, or any other topic, intrigues you...you'll get more feedback!


----------



## CeeSoo (Jul 7, 2021)

tim_s_adams said:


> This is a very old old thread. None of the original posters, to my knowledge, are still active. So yeah, comment if you like @CeeSoo. But don't expect many to see your post! Start a new thread if this, or any other topic, intrigues you...you'll get more feedback!


Okay no worries. I just happen to see it as I posted on another. Thank you! Peace!


----------



## Life with Adrian. (Jan 18, 2021)

gabby67 said:


> and if so, how did you deal with it?
> 
> Just curious since i'm in the doghouse with a couple of neighbours.  Yes I know, training. I'd like to know how others have handled this bad experience. Thanks!


Dogs don't generally bite for no reason. Mine has bit a friend that came to visit. Granted he walked into my fenced yard after being warned not to but still. Fact is Gsd's are big protective and aggressive. So unless your dog just ran up and bit someone. Your neighbors especially should already know, not to mess with your dog.


----------



## Rionel (Jun 17, 2020)

Just saw this was really old. Comment removed.


----------

